# Stagehand Labor Union News - Pittsburgh



## jwl868 (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05282/583988.stm

I thought this was an interesting story regarding stagehand labor issues. It was a page-6-type story for the past few weeks, and it reached the point of canceling shows (The touring shows of Chicago were cancelled http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05256/570431.stm ). I don't know the full details of the dispute, but it does show another aspect of professional technical theater. (Older stories - http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05228/554399.stm)

Even though Pittsburgh has a tradition of being a labor city, I don't think this generated much real general public interest, one way or the other. I don't remember hearing about it in the TV news. (The last big labor dispute was Hines Ward's hold out with the Steelers football team.) Other than teacher union strikes, this may be the most significant union job action in Pittsburgh in recent memory.


IATSE Local 3's website: 

http://www.iatse3.com/

The Pittsburgh Cultural Trust site:

http://www.pgharts.org/



(Professional theater is going through some tough times here in Pittsburgh – the ballet has cut out live music for its performances ( http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05280/584354.stm ) and they are cutting a large number of Nutcracker performances [a staple here].)


Joe


----------



## ship (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmm, $100.00 each for a stage hand instead of musian to remove their own instruments from the stage. What a sweet deal someone got. "Got a problem with dat?"


----------



## soundman (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats the thing if you got a problem with it your are crap out of luck. Unions have contracts with venues so if you want to ue the space you have to use the labor. I can understand minimume calls though becasue at least in my area it is a 2 hour drive for the covarge of my local north to south. No one is going to drive 50 minutes for an hour of work, it just dosn't make sence.


----------



## sandals1621 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have worked with the Local 3 hands many times, and I can say they are some of the best in the nation.

I too have signed the labor bills there and don't know of they needed a raise 


I like that they are sticking it to Clear Channel and others. I don't like that some people have an issue with the four hour mini. tough, that's not going to change.


----------

